# como hacer un paralelo macho/macho?



## yuo2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola ando buscando un tutorial para armar mi propio cable paralelo de 25 pines macho/macho, pero no encuentro ninguna guia, por casualidad alguien sabe la configuracion de los pines para armar uno? ops: solo  encuentro para macho/hembra, pero eso no es lo que busco.

Si hay dudas, dejo la configuracion de mi circuito:


Ojo: Ya busque tambien en el foro (herramienta de busqueda).
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

No existe un estandard para el tipo de cable que quieres hacer pero de hecho se pueden hacer (tengo varios). Si vas a usar el cable como una extension, solo tienes que conectar cada cable a los mismos pines en ambos conectores. Salu2.


----------



## yuo2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Gracias tecnogirl por contestar, por lo que dices; entiendo esto:

conector 1 (macho) - conector 2 (macho)
pin 1                     - pin 1
pin 2                     - pin 2
...                             ...
Hasta emparejar todos ?

Bueno lo que sucede era que mi circuito cuenta con un Optocupler (no uso pics, uso un adc0804) y esos datos los estoy transfiriendo en mi programa hecho en vbasic, por eso hacia la pregunta de como hacer el cable paralelo macho-macho.

Gracias =)


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Si tu cable es una extension del conector del puerto paralelo debes hacer la conexion como te dije (si, pin1 con pin1, pin2 con pin2, etc). 

En cuanto: "mi circuito cuenta con un Optocupler (no uso pics, uso un adc0804) y esos datos los estoy transfiriendo en mi programa", no sabria decirte sin un esquema del circuito. Salu2.


----------

